# Another One Bites the Dust



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

Earlier on i posted a thread about my first ever squirrel.

Well, now i have a second!
This one was abit easier, and i also used a different pellet. This grey was abit smaller than the last and with a quick shot from my HW57, out flew an Accuppell and landed straight in the critters eye. Stone dead before it hit the ground, unlike the last one that twitched abit.

Two in one day. Not bad (for me :lol: )

Just thought you guys might like to know.


----------



## redneck19 (Jan 5, 2008)

well now get off the porch and get to the woods and see what kind of a hunter u really are


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea, Looks like that one was coming up to get a peanut. Did he suck on your gun barrel? :lol:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

nice shot :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you have any other pics? I know that they will ussually bleed a bit but with all the anti hunters out just looking for garbage to make us look bad they could use that pic to make us as a group look ike a bunch of blood thirsty monsters. Now I know that this stuff happens and it just part of life but we want to have a good image. I'm not a mod and if you choose to leave it up there thats your desicion, I'm just tryin to keep you from getting in trouble with them.


----------



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

Oops, thanks for the heads up mate, i'll take it off.

Better safe than sorry!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Not traying to be mean, just lettin ya know.


----------



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> Not traying to be mean, just lettin ya know.


Yeh yeh no problems man. I didn't think you were trying to be mean.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

try getting into the woods its more sporting and more of a challenge anyone can hit them off thier porch


----------

